# Insurer offerring Charter Coverage?



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Can anyone recommend an US boat insurer who'll permit 3-4 charter amendments (amendments to cover the charter of the insured vessel by another party) a season, other than Windsor Mt. Joy? (I tried Windsor Mt. Joy a few years ago and found them impossible to work with). 

Thanks for any leads.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SF-

Believe you'll have to get commercial insurance to cover this.. not just a regular yacht policy. Might give Hartge Insurance, in Annapolis, MD a call... They handle a lot of different insurers and do both commercial and personal policies, and can probably help you out.


----------



## SailSolomons (Jan 11, 2007)

*Charter insurance*

Try Olson Inc. Google on "insurewitholson" They handle most of the charter insurance market in the Annapolis area. Ask for Eric. I have a number of policies with them and have had good service.


----------

